# Making a light board ( basicly like a sound board) for studio



## colepittman (Aug 4, 2007)

Hello i am making a lighting control board. I need to know how to wire it. its looks like this.

OUTLET ( main power source)
----------------------------
LightSwitch  Lightswitch       DIMMER       DIMMER
----------------------------------------------------
 Outlet           Outlet             Outlet         Outlet

I need to know where every wire will be connected

 a diagram would be nice


----------

